# Great EBay Strategy!



## modelt23 (May 24, 2018)

Couldn't get $250 buy it now last week so now it's. $350


----------



## catfish (May 24, 2018)

modelt23 said:


> View attachment 813455 View attachment 813455 Couldn't get $250 buy it now last week so now it's. $350




Sometimes that works.


----------



## bairdco (May 24, 2018)

I've had bikes I couldn't sell for a reasonable price, doubled it, then sold them for my original asking price. Sometimes that works.


----------



## CWCMAN (May 26, 2018)

That's an  "OK, SCREW YOU" tactic to the watchers that didn't pull the trigger the first time.


----------



## Robertriley (May 26, 2018)

$250 was a good price too.  I'd have to have at least $300 for my extra one before I'd cut it loose.


----------



## kirk thomas (May 27, 2018)

I had a bike a long time ago I couldn't sell on ebay for $250. I got sick of it not selling I relisted at $400 and it sold in 5 minutes. EBAY is a strange place.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 13, 2018)

that's a crazy price for a basket.


----------



## Tikibar (Jun 13, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> That's an  "OK, SCREW YOU" tactic to the watchers that didn't pull the trigger the first time.




That's how I feel too. Whenever a seller increases the price, I delete it from my list and won't go back. They lost a buyer. Period.


----------



## phantom (Jun 14, 2018)

Tikibar said:


> That's how I feel too. Whenever a seller increases the price, I delete it from my list and won't go back. They lost a buyer. Period.



I had an item a few weeks ago with a BIN of $119 + free shipping....lots of watchers but no one hit the BIN... I relisted last weekend with a starting bid of $139.95 and $9.05 shipping. It has a bid and ends this afternoon. You never know.


----------

